# Paintrala Review: Instagram for Creative People - Create Great Drawings from Pictures



## michaeljung691 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Introduction:

Paintrala is an app which is kind of like instagram for people who like to draw or sketch pictures. It has a built in social network where users can automatically share their drawings and receive comments, likes and more for their artwork. In addition the app has several tools that help users make some really interesting artwork by allowing them to trace over any picture from your gallery.

How do you use it?

One of the main features of this app is the ability to create art, drawings or paintings from pictures on your phone. In essence this app removes the brain-freeze of not know what to draw and all the complexities behind art by allowing you to select a photo and trace it with their many tools.

Features:

Once you enter the app it's divided into 3 sections: Gallery, Painting Section and Contest. In gallery you will see how a lot of people created some really unique artwork from their own pictures using different tools which I will list below.

Like I mentioned above, you will have the ability to sketch and draw over what you want to do. But it really goes alot further than that. After you upload a favorite picture, you can choose from what kind of sketch you want to do.

1. Pen & Sketch Style
2. Color Pencil Sketch
3. Cartoon Style
4. Oil Painting
5. Gray
6. Vignette
7. Pastel Sketch

The contest section is unique, The developer regularly has contents (currently has done 4) and you can see all the other artwork that similar like-minded people have uploaded.

Is it addictive?

As a kid I have always been sketching, I'm sure many of you have done that in class. If that habit has stuck with you over the years you will really appreciate this app. I myself am a horrible artist and my sketches are comparably worse than a gradeschooler. However with this app it really takes the difficulty out of drawing because you are sketching and tracing over some of your favorite pictures. Also since it's free, so it doesn't hurt to try it out.

Google Play: https://play.google....dcompany.louver










Drawing Gangnam Style with Paintrala


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Dude, will you please quit posting your reviews in the application forum? I said it the last time you left one politely and if you're not the developer of the app, please post it in the Android General forum. If you proceed to keep doing it, I will consider it spam since it's all you post to the forum.

Thank you.


----------

